# sentra motor swap



## Turboneil19 (Nov 26, 2004)

i just bought a 1997 sentra i was wondering what motors are easily put into my car and i was wondering how much work this would be . :crazy:
please give me any links to where i can find motors with trannys .


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ok I gave you it over an over...SEARCH, if im right you asked many of times


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

look on the b14 section, the sr20 section or the ga section cuz this question is all over.. there is a sticky in the sr section.. try that first


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

First, read this. Next go here and enter what you want to find in the upper left. Choose a section (or not) and press the 'Enter' key on your keyboard. Keep trying different key words until you find the information you need.

When you find what you are looking for, please post the information here so we can all benefit from your time and effort. If you can't find it, post a message here for more hints on how to find information about your car.

Lew


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

woo woo woo, is it really that easy... i dont know what to say


----------

